# emission problems



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

May 2012!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

nothappy335d said:


> May 2012!


And you still haven't answered whether the part that failed is the exact same part that was replaced under the recall.


----------



## danmeyers99 (Feb 20, 2013)

thegandalf said:


> adding many "!" doesn't automatically help drive your point accross...
> 
> When was the part replaced under the recall (i get it was 10k miles ago) but what was the date? What was the part number?
> Are you sure this time the same part was replaced.
> ...


+1


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

If I change the mind of I one consumer to think twice about choosing their new car! I have done my job. With all the 12 posts not here but on dealer's web site and youtube and all the others! I'll guarantee lots of consumer's think twice! Here, I preach to choir! So, keep doubting until it happens to u! U r already suckered in!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

thegandalf said:


> Adding many "!" doesn't automatically help drive your point accross...
> 
> What was the part number?
> Are you sure this time the same part was replaced.
> ...


+1



tturedraider said:


> And you still haven't answered whether the part that failed is the exact same part that was replaced under the recall.


You continue not to answer the single most basic question relevant to your rant. Until you post facts in a reasoned way and not a bunch of emotional, hysteria this thread is WORTHLESS. And, having said that I will waste no more key strokes on it.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

nothappy335d said:


> If I change the mind of I one consumer to think twice about choosing their new car! I have done my job. With all the 12 posts not here but on dealer's web site and youtube and all the others! I'll guarantee lots of consumer's think twice! Here, I preach to choir! So, keep doubting until it happens to u! U r already suckered in!


Your pissy attitude will turn off more than it will educate. You are to blame not BMW. Frankly your posts come off as childish and immature to me. The proper way to deal with this is in an adult fashion with respectful dialog. I'm surprised the moderators here have not yet banned you for your conduct.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

nothappy335d said:


> If I change the mind of I one consumer to think twice about choosing their new car! I have done my job. With all the 12 posts not here but on dealer's web site and youtube and all the others! I'll guarantee lots of consumer's think twice! Here, I preach to choir! So, keep doubting until it happens to u! U r already suckered in!


at this point the only conclusion anyone will take away from your !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1) you were clueless when it came to what you bought (the extended maintenance vs warranty)
2) you brought your car in assuming you had a warranty (that expired 25K miles ago) and ok'ed repairs without asking first to see if it would be covered
3) you were unpleasantly surprised that you had to pay for the repairs you authorized ( a very simple "please contact me before performing any work that is not covered" would have gone quite a distance in getting this resolved)

4) since you wont post whether or not the part that was replaced under recall is the same part that failed, any casual reader can assume that you feel that ANY emissions system part that fails should be covered, regardless of time or mileage because you feel it should!!!!!!!!!!!!

5) you threatened bmw to make them pay, and now you're posting in the wrong forum to make good on your threat!!!!!!!!!

sound about right!!!!!!!!?:rofl:


----------



## samualcc (Sep 29, 2011)

nothappy335d said:


> If I change the mind of I one consumer to think twice about choosing their new car! I have done my job. With all the 12 posts not here but on dealer's web site and youtube and all the others! I'll guarantee lots of consumer's think twice! Here, I preach to choir! So, keep doubting until it happens to u! U r already suckered in!


Troll. Thread lock please.


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

The part they told me is the metering exhaust valve, part of exhaust fluid that burns all the bad emission from engine inside the exhaust! Check engine soon came on!


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Was this part replaced under the last recall, and within the past two years?


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes! It was replaced! The problem is, the BMW doesn't have any recommendation as the part of maintenance to clean the white flakey residue ever 10k or whatever intervals! So after a while gets clogged up and the service engine soon light comes on! This problem gonna happen to all the turbo Diesel engines that use exhaust fluid to produce cleaner smog.


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

The part was replaced past may and less than 10 months it failed again!


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

nothappy335d said:


> The part they told me is the *metering exhaust valve*, part of exhaust fluid that burns all the bad emission from engine inside the exhaust!





Robert A said:


> Was this part replaced under the last recall, and within the past two years?





nothappy335d said:


> They changed this valve less than 10 months ago as the part of recall, but it has failed again after 10k mi.





nothappy335d said:


> May 2012!





tturedraider said:


> And you still haven't answered whether the part that failed is the exact same part that was replaced under the recall.


Looks like we finally have our answer!!!!1!

So now the discussion becomes: Why would this not be covered by the parts warranty? The dealer should have picked it up in the service history. Even if they overlooked it, after OP pointed it out they should have backpedaled or explained why it was not covered.

I _think_ (but am not certain; others please review) I gleaned from other fractured posts that there is some maintenance procedure required to prevent this valve from clogging. Is the dealer contending said maintenance was not performed and for that reason, denied coverage? If so, OP really doesn't have a leg to stand on. Simply buying an extended maintenance plan does not excuse one from maintaining the car.

Though to be fair, if the CBS system does not spit out a message to service this valve at regular intervals, the recall notice should have informed customers of the need to do so. Otherwise, there is room to argue that BMW should cover it because they did not suggest that any maintenance is needed.

(Geez, I've almost confused _myself_. )


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

nothappy335d said:


> The part they told me is the metering exhaust valve, part of exhaust fluid that burns all the bad emission from engine inside the exhaust! Check engine soon came on!


You might be in luck, if you haven't completely burned your bridges with the dealership, which I imagine is pretty likely.

Doing a little leg work can be a lot more effective than having a hissy fit. (found in the Bimmerfest Diesel owner's forum, which is where I suggested you go looking on the day you started this thread.) http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6819114&postcount=1

btw - this is not what the recall was for - http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.d...-recall-diesel-models-to-fix-emissions-glitch , http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=618966



stimulus said:


> I have a 2009 X5d with 66k miles. The only major repairs I have had were related to the emissions and exhaust - DEF tank, EGR valve come to mind. All done under warranty with a smile.
> 
> My check engine light came on recently and the diagnosis was a bad SCR Metering Valve. The dealer wanted $1100 for the repair. The part is $400 or so on realoem.com.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

tturedraider said:


> You might be in luck, if you haven't completely burned your bridges with the dealership, which I imagine is pretty likely.
> 
> Doing a little leg work can be a lot more effective than having a hissy fit.


Thank you 'red for writing my next post. Found that thread and SIB about two minutes after my last.


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

That's why I am upset!


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

They made me pay for repair with my credit card!


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

The part is DEF mixer!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

nothappy335d said:


> That's why I am upset!





nothappy335d said:


> They made me pay for repair with my credit card!


I'm sorry for your misfortune. I'm gathering from your posts that English is not your first language (at least I hope that's the case, otherwise....) and I understand that may make clear communication a difficult issue for you. However, it appears that your temper and lack of good "people skills" has been your biggest obstacle in this circumstance. I suggest you take someone with you who is a native English speaker and who is reasonable and level headed and go back to the dealership with a copy of the Service Bulletin and ask them to honor the terms of the bulletin and refund your money. If you provide the documentation to the dealership showing that BMWNA will reimburse them for the work they did and keep your cool then the odds of you getting your money back will increase dramatically.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

nothappy335d said:


> The part is DEF mixer!


Is it the mixer or the metering valve?! Your story changes with virtually every post. I suggest you scan your copy of the work order and post that.


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

nothappy335d said:


> The part they told me is the metering exhaust valve, part of exhaust fluid that burns all the bad emission from engine inside the exhaust! Check engine soon came on!


I will post one more time on this thead before I move on.

Look at your receipts. What is the part number that was changed last May?
What is the part number of the part they replaced this time?

Facts, please.

Edit: I posted that before realizing we were already on page 3. Signing off


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

thegandalf said:


> i will post one more time on this thead before i move on.
> 
> *look at your receipts. what is the part number that was changed last may?
> What is the part number of the part they replaced this time?
> ...


*+1!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

Red! If u don't like my post, u don't have to respond! And sorry, no I'm not part of ur silicon valley snobs! So beat it!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

nothappy335d said:


> Red! If u don't like my post, u don't have to respond! And sorry, no I'm not part of ur silicon valley snobs! So beat it!


:dunno:


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

It's the same part! They did not replaced! They cleaned it!


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

nothappy335d said:


> Red! If u don't like my post, u don't have to respond! And sorry, no I'm not part of ur silicon valley snobs! So beat it!


And to think that people here were actually trying to help you :stickpoke


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

In before lock


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

Have u read red's post! U think he is trying to help!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

nothappy335d said:


> Have u read red's post! U think he is trying to help!


Yes.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

nothappy335d said:


> Have u read red's post! U think he is trying to help!


yes, he very respectfully gave you suggestions on how to go about negotiating with the dealer. going off in a hysterical "you are going to pay!" rant will get you nowhere.


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

nothappy335d said:


> My 335d was recalled for emission problems in 2012, I started having the emission issues again. When I took it in yesterday for repairs, they notified me that I am responsible for repairs, because I have 75000mi in less then 3 years. I had bought *extended maintenance warranty*. It was a metering valve on diesel exhaust. The BMW corporation throw me under the bus and all these fancy shmancy customer service went out the window. I told them, I let the whole world know about their lemon cars they produce. This is the 3rd time it has emission problem.





nothappy335d said:


> It's with BMW! They said they change the part as the part of recall! But it has been only 10 months and has failed again!





nothappy335d said:


> *Extended maintenance plan![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

nothappy335d said:


> It's the same part! They did not replaced! They cleaned it!





nothappy335d said:


> Have u read red's post! U think he is trying to help!


He is trying to help. It is finally becoming clear (_edit:_ maybe! ) what is going on: You had the malfunctioning valve upgraded per the SIB (correct?), the valve has clogged again (correct?) the "repair" consisted of the dealer cleaning the new valve (correct?) and they charged you for that.

Check your door jamb at the B-pillar for the 616 campaign sticker mentioned in the SIB. Got one?

If all of that is true, cleaning the valve would not be covered under the parts warranty, nor probably under a maintenance plan since it is not expected to clog (_i.e._, the new part is supposed to eliminate the problem). So the dealer can, reasonably, charge for it.

*However*, if the upgraded part is supposed to eliminate buildup of crystallized DEF, you have a legitimate issue to discuss with BMW NA: Why did the upgraded part, installed per the SIB, fail in your case? Why will they not cover additional repairs to it under the emissions warranty?

On occasion, due to the wide variety of driving conditions in the world, a BMW engineering fix does not eliminate a problem once and for all, and they need another try or two to get it right. (Witness the HPFP debacle on gasser 335's a few years back.) That may be the case here. If so, you are in a situation that will require considerable patience and tact to remedy. Based on your posts here, your reserve of both is running a tad low...best to take a little time to cool off and start over with BMW NA.


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

I have opened a case w BMWna! But they called dealer and they suggest that they should not cover it! So, they did not! And I don't expect that they are gonna send me a check any time soon! So if ur BMW diesel hits 75k! U gonna have same exact problems! So If we post these issues! Maybe next time they pic up the tab!


----------



## danmeyers99 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm, I wonder why they suggested not to cover? Isn't that odd? Wow... just totally shocked by this. 

Do you suppose it could be, just maybe, kind of, sort of be because you didn't use honey and went with a rather stinky option? Based upon your posts here and how you conversed with people that were just trying to help... this is not a surprised outcome Like most, done with this thread and good luck with the people skills. They do come in handy in life.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

nothappy335d said:


> Mine failed two years ago around 35k all highway mi. Now my metering valve clogged up at 75k! So be prepared to pay some serious repair money! 335d has lots of emission problems!





nothappy335d said:


> The part was replaced past may and less than 10 months it failed again!


10 months? 2 years? seems like the OP cant keep his story straight. or is just a hysterical exaggerator. or both.

if it was really replaced 2 years and 40K miles ago, it makes alot more sense why its even out of the repair parts warranty.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

nothappy335d said:


> It's the same part! They did not replaced! They cleaned it!


One place you said "valve", another you said "mixer". The Metering Valve is not the same as the Mixer. I believe - from reading this whole b^&*-f#$% of a thread that your Metering Valve failed (but you keep confusing us, and you haven't posted the part #, so none of us are sure.) If it did fail 10 months after being replaced as part of the three-piece emissions recall, you (and the dealership should have done it anyway) should have asked for a parts warranty repair, as it should not have failed again.

All your ranting is getting you no-where. Please stop.


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

Orient! Or who ever heck ur! Two yrs ago! My active tank failed at 35k! Cost $3k but they covered it! Then the recall came along and I took it in! Now meter valve clogged up! How many more problem should I have so ur brain starts crawling, that BMW 335d that u making love to it so much has lots of issues! If u doubt my problem, go open a forum and brag about ur pride and joy! Stop putting people down by pretending you r expert! If u can't dazzle w ur intelligence u sure baffle everyone w ur BS!


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

Danmeyers99! I had a very good relationship my dealer! Even my service advisor was telling me cleaning meter valve should be a part of Schedule maintenance so down the road owners should not have this problem! So u better keep eye on this, hopefully urs shouldn't have this problem! But it's a sure way to make some serious bucks for BMW and dealers!


----------



## nothappy335d (Mar 30, 2013)

The paper work states" fault stored for SCR metering valve plausibility. SIB 11 02 10 recommends to remove valve and clean inlet and outlet. 
So u tell me why this cleaning shouldn't be a part of maintenance or emission recall issue!


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm out - this is like trying reason with a two year old. The story flip-flopping fits the two year old anecdote quite well too.


----------

